# Ajmal Kasab reading Gandhi's autobiography in jail



## gaurav_indian (Mar 23, 2009)

Ajmal Kasab reading Gandhi's autobiography in jail



> Mumbai: Mohammed Ajmal Kasab, the lone terrorist captured in the Mumbai terror attacks last year, is reading Mahatma Gandhi's autobiography 'My Experiments with Truth' for the past one week.
> 
> Kasab is reading the Urdu version of the autobiography.
> 
> ...




*news.in.msn.com/national/article.aspx?cp-documentid=2169252


I wont be surprised if I see him in the next elections.Iski politician ban ne ki taiyaari shuru ho chuki hai.


----------



## apoorva84 (Mar 24, 2009)

what a freaking irony!!! Mahatma Gandhi practiced and preached non-violence and this moron blows up buildings and sprays people with bullets. And he is reading Gandhiji's autobiography now. Wonder if he's try to please the Congress government by doing all this...so that he can rot in our jails for another god knows how many years just like the other terrorist afzal guru.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 24, 2009)

^ +1. I don't think he will be reformed by reading Mahatma's autobiography. BTW a good time pass.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 24, 2009)

apoorva, have you READ the book?
I have read the official english translation (I think he wrote it in Gujarati) published by the Gandhi foundation.
It's more like a big confession by Gandhi. Some interesting highlights:

1. Gandhi says it "pains him" that people call him the Mahatma. Imagine, we actually think that we are honouring him by calling him that !

2. He states clearly that the purpose of him outlining all his mistakes is so as to enlighten others and that they may not do the same mistakes.

Do read the book all of you. It's price is very nominal. I think it is subsidised.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 24, 2009)

What was that? Ah yeah... sattar choohey khaa kar billi chali haj ko!


----------



## Power UP (Mar 24, 2009)

This is indeed quite sad, after all no one is born evil. An youth brainwashed through the so called terrorist leaders to be their pawn

His crimes cannot be pardoned but atleast he will get a chance to realise the grave mistake he has done.


----------



## nix (Mar 26, 2009)

very clever. he is trying to project himself as a changed man, trying to avoid possible execution. ammo for human rights activists.


----------



## User Name (Mar 26, 2009)

Ye news walo ko sab pata hota hai?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 26, 2009)

I think news wala make up all these $hit news. Unko pata hota hai kyuki wohi sab news bana te hai.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 7, 2009)

So what ? Let him atleast repent for his actions before being hanged. He needs to know what India was like before pakistan was formed and all the violence started taking place.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2009)

I think all the people are born good. But it is the society and family conditions which changes him. I think Kasab has been changed into terrorist after a brain wash from a senior terrorist. Who knows, if he is brain washed by Gandhi's Biography, he may turn into a good perosn.

Any way,he deserves punishment.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 10, 2009)

At least he's doing one good thing in life, ironic, he reading on non-violence


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes I do agree with you comp@ddict!


----------

